

Ask HN: Anyone interested in customization of APEX apps? - dalacv

Would anyone be interested in a customized version of any of these applications (in comment below)?
======
dalacv
(Edited to fix link formats)

User demo

Password demo

Project Tracking
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11591:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11591:LOGIN)

Product Request Manager
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11592:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11592:LOGIN)

Application Standards Tracker
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11594:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11594:LOGIN)

Artwork Catalog
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11596:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11596:LOGIN)

Bug Tracker
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11597:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11597:LOGIN)

Checklist Manager
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11598:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11598:LOGIN)

Customer Tracker
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11599:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11599:LOGIN)

Decision Manager
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11600:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11600:LOGIN)

Expertise Tracking
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11601:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11601:LOGIN)

Application Feedback Manager
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11602:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11602:LOGIN)

IT Systems Catalog
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11604:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11604:LOGIN)

Use Case Status
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11606:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11606:LOGIN)

Survey Builder
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11607:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11607:LOGIN)

Live Polls
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11608:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11608:LOGIN)

Sales Opportunity Tracker
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11609:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11609:LOGIN)

Meeting Minutes
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11610:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11610:LOGIN)

APEX Application Archive
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11612:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11612:LOGIN)

Go Live Checklist
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11613:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11613:LOGIN)

Group Calendar
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11614:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11614:LOGIN)

Issue Tracker
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11615:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11615:LOGIN)

ncident Tracking
[https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11616:LOGIN](https://apexea.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=11616:LOGIN)

